# Posting Pics of our X-Tys (Different options)



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> You can host your pics on THIS web site.
> 
> Registration is free and you can keep track of the images you have uploaded or you can just do a one-off upload if you like without the need to register.
> 
> It's a great site and I use all the time.


All the credit to Jalal :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No problems Manuel. Thought you guys knew about it already  there are others out there, but I like this one. The only feature that it doesn't offer as part of the free membership, is multiple image upload. Oh, well, you can't get everything for free


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm hosting my pics at Photobucket without any problems & for a limited space it's also free.

I love the way they put 3 different kind of links under each pic:

1st. Link by Itself
2nd. e-bay link
3rd. Forum code links <--- this is the one I use to post pics, with just an easy copy+paste.

This one alows multiple upload, but got a limited space, so www.irfanview.com software, could help to reduce size & disc space. (It's a ultra-minimized kindda Photoshop).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Manuel,

Photobucket is excellent and this is what I was looking for. Multiple pics upload, fast and easy :thumbup: 



manuelga said:


> I'm hosting my pics at Photobucket without any problems & for a limited space it's also free.
> 
> I love the way they put 3 different kind of links under each pic:
> 
> ...


----------

